# PS3 oder CD Player



## Sunjy (31. August 2009)

Servus leute...


bin gerade dabei mir ein Hifi/Heimkino system zu organisieren... da ein stereoverstärker für reine Musik laut einigen leuten das beste in dem berreich ist würde ich mir da einen zusätzlich zu dem AV/Reciever holen.


Als lesegerät soll die PS3 herhalten... jetzt meine frage


ist die PS3 bei MusikCDs von der Qualität gleichwertig mit nem Onkyo CDPlayer für rund 160Euro oder wäre der dann besser

Der hier wäre es. 
Onkyo Europe - DX-7355


HOffe ihr könnt mir helfen und danke schonmal für diese.


Gruß Chris


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2009)

Also im Grunde genommen hat der CD-Player ne bessere Quali. Schon alleine weil es bei diesem zu nicht sovielen Signalbeeinflussungen kommt und weil Hochwertigere Wandler eingesetzt werden. Mein "Alter" Kenwood-CD-Player ist Beispielsweise um Welten Besser als die PS2 Slim und die PS3. 

Also ich würde das Geld investieren und den Onkyo noch dazukaufen.


----------



## Schrumpelratte (31. August 2009)

wenn du das signal digital überträgst dürftest du keinen unterschied zwischen einem 50€ oder 500€ player hören! analog schaut die sache allerdings schon wieder anders aus!


----------



## Sunjy (31. August 2009)

Ja analog digital?


is nich beides Digital fähig oder nur die PS3? Versteh das jetzt nich ganz.


Wenn du der meinung bist wie der Kolege über dir dann würd ich die 150 Euro noch investieren.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Atel79 (31. August 2009)

wenn du viel musik hörst denn an den stromverbrauch den da ist die Ps3 nicht wirklich sparsam


----------



## Sunjy (31. August 2009)

ja naja die slimline geht ja da schon wieder.... mir ging es einfach eher darum.... merke ich in der Preisklasse für Boxen verstärker usw einen Qualitativen unterschied beim Klang der Musik.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2009)

wenn du den ton digital direkt von der PS3 zum receiver überträgst, zB mit nem optischen kabel, dann ist NUR der verstärker für den sound zuständig - die PS3 hat dann nix mehr damit zu tun. 

es kann aber sein, dass der sound per CDplayer, wenn er den sound analog, also einfach mit nem chinchkabel zum verstärker schickt, dir besser gefällt als der sound, den der verstärker aus dem digitalen signal rausholt. ein CDplayer für 150€ is nämlich schon recht teuer, da kann es sein, dass der player selbst durchaus einen sehr guten klang erzeugt, der besser klingt, als wenn dein verstärker aus dem digitalsignal einer CD selber den klang erzeugt.

das aber merkst du vlt. nur, wenn du auch sehr gute boxen hast und nicht "nur" 200€ pro stück.


----------



## Sunjy (31. August 2009)

das klingt so extrem nach Pro und Kontra^^


 Was würdest du den empfehlen... CD player oder bei PS3 bleiben?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2009)

naja, ich würd mal so sagen: schlecht wird sich das per PS3 natürlich nicht anhören. und auch wenn du direkt PS3 vs. player probehörst, kann es sein, dass du nix merkst. und wenn du was merkst, dann sind das kleine feinheiten. 

kann man denn per PS3 problemlos auch ohne extra den fernseher anzumachen ne audioCD abspielen? wenn ja, dann würd ich sagen, dass ne PS3 reicht.


wie gut sind denn deine boxen?


----------



## Sunjy (1. September 2009)

Tja wie gut sin meine Boxen... das is ne super frage  

Ich Baue mir selbst welche... http://www.lautsprecherbau.de/index...MjA2ZTRjNjcxMDVjNDA5MjFmMTdmNTElMjZiJTNE.html


Ich hoffe die sind gut genug für meine Komponenten.


----------



## Zerebo (1. September 2009)

Ich würd mir erstmal den Verstärker aussuchen.Soweit ich weiß haben die meisten Stereoverstärker nur analoge Eingänge.In dem Fall würde ich auch einen extra CD Spieler empfehlen.
Wirds eigendlich einer mit Vor und Endstufe oder ein Vollverstärker?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Ich würd mir erstmal den Verstärker aussuchen.Soweit ich weiß haben die meisten Stereoverstärker nur analoge Eingänge.In dem Fall würde ich auch einen extra CD Spieler empfehlen.
> Wirds eigendlich einer mit Vor und Endstufe oder ein Vollverstärker?


 

sein plan war: ein 250€ vollverstärker für musik, und für 5.1 zusätzlich ein 300€ reciver - daher der rat in seinem 2. thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...67667-digital-oder-vollstereoverstaerker.html  , dass er lieber nen besseren 5.1-receiver nehmen soll anstatt 2 getrennte "einsteiger"-geräte...


----------



## Zerebo (1. September 2009)

Naja ok bei der Preisklasse machts natürlich merhr Sinn das Geld in nen guten AV-Receiver zu stecken.Außer natürlich er würd günstig nen guten gebrauchten Stereoverstärker über Ebay oder so bekommen.Dafür muss man sich aber schon gut auskennen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2009)

du musst auch das budget insgesamt sehen. zu dem stereoverstärker muss er noch 2 boxen kaufen. wenn er das geld aber in nen besseren receiver UND bessere 5.1boxen steckt, dann hat er sicher viel mehr davon.

im "luxus"bereich, wo man pro box mehr ausgibt als 90% der bevölkerung für ihr gesamtes surroundsystem, ist das wieder was anderes


----------



## Zoon (2. September 2009)

Die allererste Ausgabe der Playstation 1 hat eine hervorragende Audio CD Abspielqualität - also SCPH 1000 - 1002!

Playstation 1 SCPH 1002 mit Tuning , als High End Player


----------



## Sunjy (2. September 2009)

Also wenn die PS1 schon son super laser hatte.


Kann man davon ausgehen das die PS3 rein Qualitativ auch hochwertig das audiosignal herrausbringt oder eher nicht?

gibts da auch sone testreihe dazu hab in google leider nichts gefundne.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2009)

Leider sind die hochwertigen Bauteile in der PSOne der Sparwut zum Opfer gefallen und wurden nur noch in der allerersten Version der PS2 eingesetzt .


----------

